# Anti-war Soros funded Iraq study



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2008)

> It took them this long to figure out this study was propaganda?



Anti-war Soros funded Iraq study - Times Online

From The Sunday Times
January 13, 2008
Anti-war Soros funded Iraq study
Brendan Montague

A STUDY that claimed 650,000 people were killed as a result of the invasion of Iraq was partly funded by the antiwar billionaire George Soros.

Soros, 77, provided almost half the £50,000 cost of the research, which appeared in The Lancet, the medical journal. Its claim was 10 times higher than consensus estimates of the number of war dead.

The study, published in 2006, was hailed by antiwar campaigners as evidence of the scale of the disaster caused by the invasion, but Downing Street and President George Bush challenged its methodology.

New research published by The New England Journal of Medicine estimates that 151,000 people - less than a quarter of The Lancet estimate - have died since the invasion in 2003.

“The authors should have disclosed the [Soros] donation and for many people that would have been a disqualifying factor in terms of publishing the research,” said Michael Spagat, economics professor at Royal Holloway, University of London.

The Lancet study was commissioned by the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) and led by Les Roberts, an associate professor and epidemiologist at Columbia University. He reportedly opposed the war from the outset.

His team surveyed 1,849 homes at 47 sites across Iraq, asking people about births, deaths and migration in their households.

Professor John Tirman of MIT said this weekend that $46,000 (£23,000) of the approximate £50,000 cost of the study had come from Soros’s Open Society Institute.

Roberts said this weekend: “In retrospect, it was probably unwise to have taken money that could have looked like it would result in a political slant. I am adamant this could not have affected the outcome of the research.”

The Lancet did not break any rules by failing to disclose Soros’s sponsorship.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

> His team surveyed 1,849 homes at 47 sites across Iraq,



It always kills me when I see studies like this, like those 1800 plus homes can give an accurate number. See the same thing in polls. 5 people out of 6 surveyed like mickey mouse and so the whole world does. Jeez. What about the other 3 billion?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

You can make any study work in your favor if you know how to ask the questions. Soros is an a-hole.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, it's nice for Bush to have the new news, but I don't know if it help the Iraq war or not.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

George Soros is an anti-American piece of sh*t  

Nothin' else needs to be said. 

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya got that right T.O


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont ever believe any of these studies and polls anyhow. They are allways fixed.


----------

